
'Rape cases dropped' over police phone search demands - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-49072302
======
taylodl
So are we headed down the path where if someone breaks into your house and
robs you you're going to have to hand your phone over to the police before
they'll start the investigation? Imagine instead if they demanded your tax
records for the past 7 years? Or imagine instead of being robbed you've been
mugged? Is this really the path we want to go down? Seems to me you have a
right to digital privacy.

